# FYI Angelfish do eat harlequin rasbora!



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I adopted to angels from a guy that was going to flush them. After saving their life they ate 15 harlequin rasboras in 2 weeks:angryfire. Here is a video that i took several days ago when there were some rasbora still left. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL2WyaJh0GY


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Aha! I was the first viewer!

Cool vid BTW


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a glowlight tetra eat a cardinal tetra...

Now my cardinal tetras eat guppy fry...


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

My Angels have super wide fins and can't catch anything. I'm hoping I can get away with some Rummynose and Cardinals. I'll also add some RCS from my shrimp tank to keep them occupied. Heavy planting with tall plants and a lush foreground plant would certainly help.


----------



## dusted (May 1, 2011)

OUCH! I had a fiddler crab in my tank for awhile and one day he got hungry for neon blood and took 3 out in 2 days.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

My harlequins were the same size as a cardinal. I would definitely watch out. I was thinking of getting a school of rummy nose tetras but a 30" tank is to narrow for them. What would be a good complementary fish that would go along with angels and Otto?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hahaha (sorry) 'nowhere to run to, nowhere to hide' came to mind watching your video.
If it will fit in the mouth (or they think it will) angels will eat it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Cardinals are a natural food source for wild angels.  Looks I better buy up some stock of cardinals for my upcoming biotope.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I've housed Cardinals and other small fish with Angels. I think if the Angels grow up with the smaller fish and there are plenty of plants to hide in and the Angels are well fed then they can do fine tho YMMV. 

There were no hiding spots for the Rasboras. 

I feed twice a day as it keeps my Cherry Barbs peaceful and my Guppy keeps his tail intact.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

You put the angels into a bare tank with no hiding spots, no wonder the smaller fish got eaten..


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are two very well fed angels then :hihi:


----------

